# Rooster Rehab



## RoosterTX (Sep 30, 2009)

So...

This log chronicles my efforts to rehab and regain functional strength and speed after being fucked up with a herniated disc for a little over a year.

I'm working with P-Funk.

Let's see how this turns out.


----------



## RoosterTX (Sep 30, 2009)

*General Outline first 3 weeks*

Every Day:

Foam/Tennis Ball rolling (target: glutes, hip flexors, IT)

Warm-ups: 

Hip flexor extension in half-kneeling position (10-15 sec holds)
Side lying t-spine rotation

Glute strength (4-5 times per week):

1a) 1-leg glute bridge w/ tennis ball: 3X10
1b) Clamshell: 3X10 (5 count hold)
1c) Side Plank: 3-4 sets (ten count hold)
1d) Bird Dog: 3-5 (5 hold count each side)

Resistance (3X per week0

Primary phase:

1a) Lateral tude walking (10 steps each direction)
1b) Bulgarian Split Squat 3X5 each side (2 count hold full extension)
1c) Hip flexor AIS 8 each side (2 count holds)
1d) Pull-ups 3X AMRAP (must maintain abdominal brace)

Auxiliary Phase:

2a) Hard rolls with ball 3X2
2b) Alternating DB BP 3X8 each side
2c) Shoulders elevated bridge 3X10-12
2d) 1/2 kneeling lift 3X10 each side


----------



## RoosterTX (Sep 30, 2009)

*10/29/2009*

Warm-ups and Core as RX'd

Primary Phase:

Only made it through 2 rounds the knee started to get tweaked a bit

1a) used thera band as make shift (order strength mini band)
1b) Bulgarian Squats: 25lbs both sets
1c) Hip flexor AIS (need to check form on this)
1d) pull-ups: 15, 12, 12 (brace maintained)

Aux:

2a) Fuck these hard rolls! Did one then did the stability ball deadbugs because I kept getting stuck, they deadbugs were still hard.

2b) Alternating DB 50lbs (only one DB held)
2c) Shoulders elevated bridge 3 sets 12
2d) 1/2 kneeling lift 3 sets of 8 (20 lbs x-cable)


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2009)

What do you mean by "tweaked"?  Was that on the bulgarian split squat?  If the stretch is becoming a pain, then divert to the one leg squat with tennis ball semi-support.

patrick


----------



## RoosterTX (Sep 30, 2009)

P-funk said:


> What do you mean by "tweaked"?  Was that on the bulgarian split squat?  If the stretch is becoming a pain, then divert to the one leg squat with tennis ball semi-support.
> 
> patrick



No it wasn't the squats specifically. I was walking to the pull-ups after the squats, and as I pushed off the toe on the right side I felt the pain. It's a weird feeling like it's going to give out completely if I keep the pressure on.


On the AIS stretch, are we using the bench, like the bench stretch we did on Saturday or the 1/2 kneeling stick stretch?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2009)

1/2 kneeling stick stretch.

patrick


----------



## RoosterTX (Sep 30, 2009)

P-funk said:


> 1/2 kneeling stick stretch.
> 
> patrick



So I'm going 8 reps each side with a 2 hold count for the 1/2 kneeling stick stretch?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2009)

you got it!

patrick


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey Rooster-
Hope you're on the mend!
Is this going to impact your going into the service?


----------



## RoosterTX (Sep 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Rooster-
> Hope you're on the mend!
> Is this going to impact your going into the service?



Hopefully not in the long run. But I need to regain good mechanics in movement, I talked to the OCS office and they said I could defer my package until 2010 (October).

Thanks for looking out man.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2009)

That's great to hear that they will work with you!
We need good troops!
I gotta tell you....some of these 'Guard that are here...I don't really feel safe. I'd put my 17 year old, basic infantry training up against some of these clowns. I'm a non-combatant...can't be armed.
We were attacked here a few weeks back. I hear that some of the guys on the front gate DUCKED behind a barrier.
FOOK ME!!!! How do you repel an attack???
With concentrated superior firepower...
Goeaorgia Guard = fail
They need to go back to working at the piggly wiggly...
Luckily, we had a RANGER up in a guard tower and he killed the shit out the two tangos that were using ak-47's and an RPG.
But enough about my average Wednesday nights.....
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## RoosterTX (Oct 2, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> That's great to hear that they will work with you!
> We need good troops!
> I gotta tell you....some of these 'Guard that are here...I don't really feel safe. I'd put my 17 year old, basic infantry training up against some of these clowns. I'm a non-combatant...can't be armed.
> We were attacked here a few weeks back. I hear that some of the guys on the front gate DUCKED behind a barrier.
> ...




That's fucking nuts.


----------



## RoosterTX (Oct 2, 2009)

*10/02/2009*

Warm-ups and Core as RX'd

Primary Phase:

3 rounds

1a) used thera band as make shift (order strength mini band)
1b) 1-leg tennis ball squats: 25lbs both sets
1c) Hip flexor AIS 
1d) pull-ups with 20lbs weight vest: 12, 10, 10(brace maintained)

Aux:

3 rounds

2a) Did one then did the stability ball deadbugs 

2b) Alternating DB 60lbs (only one DB held)
2c) Shoulders elevated bridge 3 sets 12
2d) 1/2 kneeling lift 3 sets of 8 (20 lbs x-cable)


----------



## RoosterTX (Oct 5, 2009)

On the 2nd of October, the workout went well, but the nerve pain was a 6 on a 10 scale after the workout. 

Pain while walking.

I think it may be a byproduct of the intensive targeting of the glutes.

Pain subsided after resting for a few hours. Felt good the next day.

Went hiking in Rocky Mountain National Park on Sunday. 

Pain in right hip then aggrevation of knee pain. Area above right knee by the quad was inflamed. Did some massage on area above knee with tennis ball, as well as Hip flexor stretches.

Today feels good. Area above the knee is still sore.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2009)

I wish you had someone there that could do like 20min. of soft tissue work on you prior to lifting, just to get things moving and feeling good.

patrick


----------



## RoosterTX (Oct 9, 2009)

*Oct 5*

Warm-ups and Core as RX'd

Primary Phase:

3 rounds

1a) used thera band as make shift (order strength mini band)
1b) clams
1c) Hip flexor AIS 
1d) pull-ups: 15, 14, 10(brace maintained)

Aux:

3 rounds

2a)stability ball deadbugs 
2b) AMRAP push-ups 40,45,38
2c) Shoulders elevated bridge 3 sets 12
2d) did workout at home, (what home excersise could I sub for 1/2 kneeling lift)


----------



## RoosterTX (Oct 9, 2009)

*Oct 7th*

Warm-ups and Core as RX'd

Primary Phase:

3 rounds

1a) used thera band as make shift (order strength mini band)
1b) clams
1c) Hip flexor AIS 
1d) pull-ups : 15, 15, 13(brace maintained)

Aux:

3 rounds

2a) stability ball deadbugs 
2b) Alternating DB 70lbs (two DB held)
2c) Shoulders elevated bridge 3 sets 12
2d) 1/2 kneeling lift 3 sets of 8 (25 lbs x-cable)


----------



## RoosterTX (Oct 9, 2009)

*Oct 8th*

Swam CSS for 30 (on and off probably 20 minutes of swimming)

Warm-ups and Core done

Swim felt ok need to swim freestyle


----------

